# Working With Miss Corby



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey,

Well I decided to make a journal of my weekly rides on Corby, last Tuesday she threw a major mental and bucked me off. But I was right back on. Then we walked around everything was great. Trotted, she went crazy bucking again. Stopped her walked trotted same problem. This would have to be my worst ride on her. Oh well its just going to take time.

Maddie,


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey,

Well today I didn't ride Corby, I rode Benson. Benson is a good horse he just needs a confident rider on him. He tends to spook at everything if someone is nervous. I enjoy riding Benson and my instructor puts me on him alot because I'm good with him.

So anyway, today we worked on courses. There were even the scary bending pegs that Benson doesn't like and the extremly scary milk creates. We did them both perfectly. My instructor said it was because I kept my legs on and I kept telling him he was a good boy. I did really well as well. I thought I kept my legs nicly and I wasn't told off for having my legs messed up. I might be riding Benson again next week.

Maddie


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey,

Today I rode Duke, my instructors pony that has been out of work. It was his first day back in work so there was no cantering for Duke. He was really naughty kept trying to rush the courses and canter, but I managed to pull him up!

Maddie.


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

good job, I'm reeducating and training two mares at the moment


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey,

Well I didn't ride Corby, Benson or Duke this week. I asked to take a week off so I could work with the riders. I worked with Emma alot, she "Rocks" in the legs and by the end of my insturctor working with her and me simply reminding her to hold her legs still she was going really well. I also explained to Indigo that she has to sit back in her canter but not slouch and by the end she was going much better.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

sound like yur doing some good with the riders.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hmm forgot to update this so.....

Charlott the girl that has been riding Corby has gone back to England. She is around 17 and a very good rider. She asked me how I stayed on Corby I was like ummm......

This means that I will proberly not be on Benny Boo any more and that I will have to ride miss Corby again....great

So two weeks ago I was riding Benny and he was an absoult angle for me. He was picking up the canter without a major workout for me. He is also turning out to be an all rounder horse and this is great! I get to start doing some jumping on Benson soon so that will be great fun.

I didn't work with the Jrs last week because I was sick. So I didn't get to say goodbye to Charlott or give Benny one last work out Maybe when I don't bring Chinga to my lessons I will be able to ride Benny!


----------

